# Hello



## Applevern (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello to be at your forum ! I am Apple and Vern is my fiancee , both are semi- retired healthy Canadians and we have a 6 months volunteer work coming on April to October 2020 in a villa resort at Sant'Angelo Muxaro, Sicily. I used to live in Caserta and also visited Sicily few years ago. I would like to know if it safe to go next month with the condition of corona virus up north? Thank you kindly. 
Apple


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You received a visa for volunteer work?

To answer the question it depends on your health. If you aren't in one of the high risk groups you're likely no worse than at home. If you are you might want to rethink things. 

I assume you have travel / health insurance that includes flights home if you get sick.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

If Canada is anything like the UK here, then your government advice will be to not travel to Italy.


----------



## Applevern (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you for asking. I am working on that visa if more than 90 days to volunteer and work and perhaps stay what future lies. But need to know if its safe. I have health insurance as I am a missionary its required. I was a widow to an Italian who pass away 20 years ago for cancer in Italy but my home is always in Canada. Snow bothers me.


----------



## Applevern (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply  I think need to wait till things go better. how about you guys where you are now are you okay ? Where I am in Ontario so far no virus but lots of snow, boring ...I used to work in the nursing home 20 years but quit last year..lots of health care workers are afraid to work and getting sick. I feel sad about the seniors not getting quality care.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Beach here should be nice tomorrow -)


Not a lot of people wandering around here south of Rome but not much else.


----------

